# Gushing Orgasms...



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

...are AMAZING!

This may be a bit TMI, but for you lucky ladies who have them, have you always had them, or did they start happening a little later in life, say late forties, possibly in conjunction with menopause?


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

.........


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

EveningThoughts said:


> Discovered later in life, probably perimenopause. But mine don't come with an orgasm unfortunately , it's just a party trick my husband used to do on me, because he got pleasure from it.
> So gushing, without orgasm, started later in life and then finished with menopause.


EveningThoughts, your post makes me feel like a...jackass for creating this thread. Please accept my apology for opening a wound.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Well as it turns out completely by accident way back in 1996 when my wife was 26, as a result of the right angles and pressure at the time. My wife squirted and it wasn't coincident with an orgasm. At the time she was quite reasonably embarrassed about it as well.

Now at 51 my wife still self lubricate a lot as she always has (which isn't squirting or gushing), and given the right pressure placement can still squirt as such while having sex. Yet for the most part with limited exception, we avoid doing that because laying in a puddle isn't always fun.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I've written of this before, menopause was difficult for my wife. She did not want to take hormone replacement therapy, so she suffered. Our sex life diminished; went down to once a week, to once every other week. She came out of menopause in her late 50's. Without warning, something miraculous. Her energy and orgasmic capacity skyrocketed. We researched and found out that she is enjoying something called Post Menopausal Zing or Zest. It is like we are back to our 20's. Frequency is now every other day, to every day. (On vacation, it was every few hours). At the early part of this, she began to "squirt". The orgasms were more intense than those she had decades ago, and a hell of a lot more frequent. She says the best she could ever achieve before menopause was twice in a session. Now, her first is usually at the outset of foreplay, and they continue throughout. She squirts occasionally, and says that she has often orgasms of the same intensity, without the ejaculation. She does not bother counting them anymore either. 

I say that we are in a perfect storm. We have both lost the weight we carried around for years (I lost 160 +/- pounds, she lost 90-yeah, we do not do things small), in the best health of our lives, we are both still working, in our mid 60s, kids are out of the house, got rid of our gigantic mausoleum of a house and downsized to a pretty little townhouse (one of my clients, a psychoanalyst, and womens' issues therapist calls it the love nest-I stopped seeing my more favorite clients at the office, and we now have them for coffee at our place). So yeah, we have experienced the gushing screaming orgasms, I call this a little blessing for our golden years.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, posts like this make me look forward to old age 😄


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> ...laying in a puddle isn't always fun.


I _like _puddles!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Noman said:


> I _like _puddles!


 Puddles aren't the issue, cleanup is.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

I've always assumed it was weakened bladder control in older women.
Personally, I'd prefer not to be peed on, but it takes all sorts.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> Puddles aren't the issue, cleanup is.


They soak in & dry. No issue.



ElwoodPDowd said:


> I've always assumed it was weakened bladder control in older women.
> Personally, I'd prefer not to be peed on, but it takes all sorts.


It's not urine, it comes from the female equivalent of the male prostate gland.

It's odorless, has no taste, also doesn't contain any semen.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Noman said:


> They soak in & dry. No issue.


I guess you've never shared sex with a woman on any hard surfaces. You know like on tiled or wooden floors, wooden tables etc. So no it doesn't always soak in.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> I guess you've never shared sex with a woman on any hard surfaces. You know like on tiled or wooden floors, wooden tables etc. So no it doesn't always soak in.


Floors of any kind, no. I hate scream sex & I would surely be screaming because of the pain in my knees. Hmmm, would knee pads be off-putting?

Carpet, not for many years, but those were before the era of gushing anyway. I remember the scabs, though. Ow.

Kitchen table? Occasionally. That's why you have a roll of the "Quicker Picker Upper" mounted on the wall. Or you could just let it air dry.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

...


----------

